# www.shapshap.nl



## jaapdozer (Oct 19, 2007)

*  INTERACTIVE PHOTOGRAPHY TOUR TO SOUTH AFRICA*


Get up, close and personal with African nature and its wildlife​ 

_(Torch) lights, (digital) cameras, and Action!_! Your need to explore nature through a lens and to achieve the ultimate in adventure brings only one continent to mind&#8230; Africa! This is where *Shapshap* comes in, the ultimate guide to sheer African bliss&#8230;

Years of extensive traveling and guiding experience has led Japie van Deventer (South African) and Lizza Duijverman (Dutch) to start their own specialist travel company called *Shapshap*. *Shapshap *is a South African slang term, which forms part of its everyday customs and interaction amongst its citizens. When one local greets another and ask: &#8220;_How are you doing?_&#8221; the response to this will often be: &#8220;_shapshap_&#8221; - meaning _okay_/_good/fine_.
*Shapshap *is presenting an experience of a lifetime where they will be leading photography tours in South Africa with a twist of adventure. 
Apart from normal game drives, participants will also be going on guided bushwalks in the Kruger National Park and Moholoholo private wildlife reserve, and get the chance to visit the rehab and breeding centers for injured and endangered species at Kapama and Moholoholo. 
The aim is to learn more about photography, wildlife and nature and to support local communities and businesses.

For a more adventurous photography tour experience, participants will be allowed to leave their vehicles and embark on guided game walks with park rangers, enhancing the experience with close encounters of untamed and wild Africa and its animals. 
The visits to the rehab and breeding sanctuaries support good causes and allows for personal interaction with the animals. 
The main destination will be the Kruger National Park, which offers the greatest variety of wildlife, more than can be said of any other park, anywhere in Africa! 
The route will also stretch along the world-famous Blyde River Canyon with visits to Three Rondavels, Bourke&#8217;s Luck Potholes, God&#8217;s Window and some spectacular waterfalls surrounding this fabled area.

All tours will be accompanied by at least two experienced guides and a photography specialist who will ensure a rich and rewarding experience. 
Guests will stay in comfortable private _en-suite_ rooms and evenings will be spend around campfire, sharing past and present experiences under the majestic, African sky&#8230; 





Tours will be running throughout the year.


Contact: Japie van Deventer
Tel: 003170-8889519
Email: info@shapshap.nl
Website: www.shapshap.nl


----------

